
The U.S. is a Failed Experiment - 0xADADA
https://0xadada.pub/2020/09/04/the-us-is-a-failed-experiment/
======
phendrenad2
I don't think it's 100% failed. While we have settled into being just another
equivalent to other similar nations (the governments of UK, Australia, France,
Germany, Japan, are all kind of similar to the modern US government), we have
retained some QoL things that some people really care about: A hard-to-
suppress right to free speech, a right to own guns (which promotes the
illusion that the politicians in Washington can't get too greedy or the people
will rise up or some nonsense americanist fairy tale).

------
allears
Not only a failed experiment, but a runaway reaction that might damage the
whole damn lab.

